

Orwellian PA tax ad: This is not a spoof - miked
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybcu2itqvEQ&feature=player_embedded

======
chwahoo
I think it's funny and effective. I'd have paid attention during the
commercial and would have been aware of the message (tax amnesty).

OP: I'm not sure what you mean by "this is not a spoof." Are you suggesting
that you really find this ad threatening or just that it was a real ad?

